# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Nieprzyjemny zapach z ust po usunięciu zęba

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

W czwartek miałam usuniętą dolną szóstkę, rana była łyżeczkowana, gdyż zrobiła się ziarninia (czy jakoś tak) usunięcia zęba dokonał stomatolog chirurg. Na początku łykłam tabletki przeciw bólowe, po nich nie bolała jakoś tragicznie, ot dało się wytrzymać. Dziś mija dwa dni od wyrwania zęba (sobota) i z rany zaczął wydobywać się nie przyjemny zapach, dodatkowo więcej wydzielam śliny. Rana ma na dziąsłach biały nalot, w środku jest biało brunatna , taka jakaś galareta. Nie boli, czuje lekkie ciągnięcia, ale niepokoi mnie ten przykry zapach. Czy to może być  nadkażenie albo suchy zębodół?

Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedz

----------


## PILLar

Może zacznij w takiej sytuacji używać płynu odkażającego/antyseptycznego do jamy ustnej - powinien zniwelować tworzenie się jakichkolwiek zakażeń itp. Ja polecam Eludril - dostępny w aptekach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezu co za glupoty ludzie wypisuja. Po usunieciu zeba sie nie stosuje zadnych plukanek przez m-c. To co czujesz to niest zebodol tylko skrzep ktory musi byc, jak to wypluczesz wlasnie plukanka albo nadmiernym plukaniem po myciu to dopiero sie zrobi zebodol i ust nie otworzysz.

----------


## zeszka

Nawet miesiąc może trwać gojenie się miejsca po wyrwaniu zęba, trzeba obchodzić się z nim bardzo delikatnie akceptować zmiany do jakich dochodzi w tej okolicy, ostrożnie myć zęby, dziąsła, język, nie stosować płynów do płukania ust- a jeśli już to nie po tej stronie wyrwanego zęba. Wszystko samo się ureguluje i zagoi, zapach też zniknie.

----------

